# Board and bindings for my girlfriend



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

She will have a miserable time learning on your old board. Her misery will ruin your trip. You might be better off checking the resort demo selection and figuring out what might be a better choice. Demo boards are not your run of the mill rentals, they are the newest seasons boards available to rent. Figure out what she likes first, then buy a board. I've wasted a lot of money buying what I thought was best and having it not be what she liked. Your best option is getting her the most comfortable boots you can find for her and then worrying about the board and bindings second. 

Keep her warm and dry, and make sure her feet are happy.


----------



## HenkPatat (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. Boots are indeed a crucial part and we did go out to buy her some new boots, the 2015 Burton Emerald. She found those the most comfortable.

I am curious about how you are so sure that she will be miserable on the old Custom. Could you please elaborate a bit on why this will be the case? 

Thanks in advance.

_Edit: And thanks for the advice, it seems like you gained your wisdom the hard way. I also bought her some good quality clothing and protection to keep her dry, warm and save._


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's a full camber board oriented towards a rider that knows how to ride it. It's meant for speed and carving. It won't be a board that will be forgiving to your girl who is still learning the basics of snowboarding.


----------



## HenkPatat (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks again for the quick reply. I suppose you have a point, although I myself learned to snowboard on an alpine board with full camber and hardboots and have never ridden anything but full camber. I'm not even sure there were boards with rocker shapes back then.

She told me she had about 15 1,5 hour lessons in the past, so I guess I will take here to an indoor slope this weekend to get a feel for her ridinglevel.

Are flat shaped boards and rocker boards really that much easier? And don't you outgrow them really quickly?

And since you seem to know your stuff: Is full camber going out of style? I get the feeling they aren't making a lot of full camber freeride/all mountain boards anymore.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

No, full camber is not going out of style. Maybe your girl will do fine, almost every rider learned on a camber board. But why risk having an unhappy girl that's not enjoying herself riding your 17 year old board? My wife learned on camber boards, but she also learned bad habits and still eats her face occasionally ending our day on the hill. I'm just suggesting you let her try some different boards that are a lot newer so she can figure out what feels right and shred with you. Good luck on your trip. :hairy:


----------



## HenkPatat (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks again. You make a lot sense and I appreciate the time and effort you took to respond to my questions. I guess I will not buy her a new board without her trying a few to see what she likes. 

Also, I'm glad to hear camber is not going out of style.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

HenkPatat said:


> Thanks again. You make a lot sense and I appreciate the time and effort you took to respond to my questions. I guess I will not buy her a new board without her trying a few to see what she likes.
> 
> Also, I'm glad to hear camber is not going out of style.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


....cheers


----------

